# Established Tank - More Fish



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello All;

I haven't been on here in a while but I have decided that I am wanting to restock my tank with some schooling fish that will add some colour. Can you advise me on what you think would be good. Here is my current set up.

*Tank:*
125L
26-28degrees Cel
Heater
Filter
5/6 fake plants, low bushes and taller ones.
1 grass plant
2 lights (Not sure what they are - on from 3pm til 11pm)
Medium size Gravel (Blue and Black - But will probably be changing this to new normal coloured gravel)
Few hidey ornaments (Barrels and a Rock - I do have a ship and some other stuff available but have taken them out for now)

*Fish:*
1 Sailfin Plec (6 inch)
1 Synodontis multipunctata (Possibly) (3 inch)
1 Weather or Dojo loach (3 inch)
4 Golden Bards
2 Glowlight Tetras
8 Temperate Danios (New Addition)
4 White Mountain Cloud Minnows (New Addition)
Few other fish, cant remember what they are, think part of the Tetra family but about 2cm big.

I think thats roughly it.

If you could please advise, I would be very grateful!


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tiger barbs?


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't Tiger Barbs fight and nip fins of other fish in small groups? And if you get a bigger group don't they do that to themselves and then the group dwindles and then they move onto other fish?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Never had a problem with Tiger Barbs kept in a group of 6 or more


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Notice you have minnows - pretty sure they prefer much cooler temperatures


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

They prefer 18-23, my tank is at around 25 at the moment, going to drop it to around 23 i think, as long as its not dangerous for my other fish!

"What are the ideal water conditions? 
The Minnow can be kept indoors in an unheated tank as its preferred temperature range is 18-23°c but will tolerate higher temperatures."
Aquatics To Your Door.


----------

